# discomfort low down in abdomen



## Coffeebean (May 21, 2009)

Hi

I am 5dp2dt of 2 embryos.   I am also taking estrogen (6mg) and progesterone

I got some cramping after the transfer every time I moved around.  This went on for the first 3 days.

Since yesterday I have this feeling as if I have a golf ball in my abdomen, very low down just above my pubic bone.  It is a kind of pressure feeling that is growing, and it is more uncomfortable if I try to cross my legs.    I know that the embryos are nowhere near golf ball size   and I shouldn't be able to feel anything yet.   

I have been pregnant before, many years ago, and this is a feeling I had in those pregnancies, but much later on - around 4 months.   

I know that progesterone can mimic some pregnancy symptoms - is this one of them?   Anyone else experienced this?  

My bbs are also getting more sore and veiny but I am assuming that is the progesterone as well.

Any ideas?

   ??


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

The symptoms you're experiencing could all be down to the progesterone support...it has so many wierd and wonderful side effects there's just no way of knowing what's happening....I've had pretty much same symptoms on times I've conceived as all those I've not (naturally and through treatment)....all just to add to the confusion !  Here's a few of the progesterone side effects...

headache 
breast tenderness or pain 
upset stomach and/or vomiting 
diarrhea and/or constipation
bloatedness
windiness
urinary problems eg frequent peeing
tiredness 
muscle, joint, or bone pain 
mood swings/irritability/excessive worrying 
sneezing/coughing/runny nose 
vaginal discharge/increase in cervical mucus
PMS like symptoms

Another reason for the cramping could be from the EC and ET procedures as your ovaries will have swollen during stimms and be feeling tender and sore from EC and then the ET procedure can cause some uterine contractions.

Hopefully yours are a good sign but at 5/6dpt2dt it's very early days....you'd be 6dp2dt today so embies are only 8 days old, so will only have been ready to begin implanting in the last couple of days....from when they've reached blastocyst at 5/6 days old.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Coffeebean (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Natasha

Wow it is so hard to tell, isn't it!

This was an egg donation so I didn't have egg retrieval first, so I can't explain away the soreness with that.  I guess it could be from the ET.

headache - No
breast tenderness or pain - Yes 
upset stomach and/or vomiting - No but am a bit off my food
diarrhea and/or constipation – a bit
bloatedness  - a little
windiness - YES!
urinary problems eg frequent peeing  - no
tiredness  YES
muscle, joint, or bone pain - NO except low in stomach and what seems like ligament pain but again that usually happens much later.
mood swings/irritability/excessive worrying  - no, surprisingly because I usually react to hormones and prog usually makes me really moody.  
sneezing/coughing/runny nose - No
vaginal discharge/increase in cervical mucus – hard to tell with all the prog pessaries!
PMS like symptoms - not really.  

Guess I just have to wait and see...only 4 more days  

   

Wow, reading your signature, you have really been through the mill - I  really  you get a good result soon.


----------

